# Favorite Metal Bands



## Foxpiper (May 19, 2011)

Here is a list of my favorite metal bands:

Skyforger
Heidevolk
Eluveitie
Arkona
Glittertind
Agalloch
Empyrium
Korpiklaani
Shaman
Kroda
Cruachan
Waylander
Viter
Chur
Falkenbach
October Falls
Vinterriket
Nortt

Is anyone else here a fan of these bands?


----------



## CannotWait (May 19, 2011)

This look more like words in another language than metal bands. I'm not sure if I have a favorite band. I have songs from some bands that I like, but metal generally sounds to me like pointless scratching on a guitar combined with incoherent screaming.


----------



## Foxpiper (May 19, 2011)

CannotWait said:


> This look more like words in another language than metal bands. I'm not sure if I have a favorite band. I have songs from some bands that I like, but metal generally sounds to me like pointless scratching on a guitar combined with incoherent screaming.


 
It depends on what type of metal to which you are listening.


----------



## CannotWait (May 19, 2011)

Foxpiper said:


> It depends on what type of metal to which you are listening.


 
I like metal with a tune, good beat and coherency. A lot of that thrash metal junk just doesn't suit my tastes.


----------



## Foxpiper (May 19, 2011)

CannotWait said:


> I like metal with a tune, good beat and coherency. A lot of that thrash metal junk just doesn't suit my tastes.


 
Most of the bands from my list would probably fit your description.


----------



## CannotWait (May 19, 2011)

Foxpiper said:


> Most of the bands from my list would probably fit your description.


 
Never heard of any of them, but I might check 'em out in my spare time.


----------



## Foxpiper (May 19, 2011)

CannotWait said:


> Never heard of any of them, but I might check 'em out in my spare time.


 
Go right ahead. You might just find one that interests you.


----------



## CannotWait (May 19, 2011)

Foxpiper said:


> Go right ahead. You might just find one that interests you.


 
Music itself interests me, so this is highly plausible.


----------



## Foxpiper (May 19, 2011)

CannotWait said:


> Music itself interests me, so this is highly plausible.


 
Also, do you mind whether or not the bands sing in English?


----------



## CannotWait (May 19, 2011)

Foxpiper said:


> Also, do you mind whether or not the bands sing in English?


 
I don't consider language to be much of a barrier in music.


----------



## Foxpiper (May 19, 2011)

CannotWait said:


> I don't consider language to be much of a barrier in music.


 
Well then, enjoy the music.


----------



## CannotWait (May 19, 2011)

I listened to Amorphis by Skyforger.
It sounded good, but personally I didn't like the deep throaty thing near the end.


----------



## Foxpiper (May 19, 2011)

CannotWait said:


> I listened to Amorphis by Skyforger.
> It sounded good, but personally I didn't like the deep throaty thing near the end.


 
Amorphis is not one of the bands on the list. That is one of their songs. This is Skyforger:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NhrQRiU9eAQ


----------



## CannotWait (May 19, 2011)

Foxpiper said:


> Amorphis is not one of the bands on the list. That is one of their songs. This is Skyforger:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NhrQRiU9eAQ


 
I listened to the song... it wasn't bad... just not the genre I'm used to.

Have you heard "No Leaf Clover" by Metallica?


----------



## Hir (May 20, 2011)

Foxpiper said:


> Agalloch
> Empyrium
> October Falls
> Vinterriket


 
those 4

Moonsorrow
Wolves in the Throne Room
Estatic Fear
Isis
Rosetta
Summoning
Altar of Plagues
Darkspace
Shape of Despair

are a few


----------



## Radiohead (May 20, 2011)

Falconer.


----------



## Foxpiper (May 20, 2011)

DarkNoctus said:


> those 4
> 
> Moonsorrow
> Wolves in the Throne Room
> ...


 
If you like Vinterriket, you should listen to Nortt.


----------



## Foxpiper (May 20, 2011)

CannotWait said:


> I listened to the song... it wasn't bad... just not the genre I'm used to.
> 
> Have you heard "No Leaf Clover" by Metallica?


 
Personally, I do not like Metallica.


----------



## Hir (May 20, 2011)

Foxpiper said:


> If you like Vinterriket, you should listen to Nortt.


 
similarly I would suggest you listen to Paysage D'Hiver - WinterkÃ¤lte. I'll check out Nortt.


----------



## Foxpiper (May 20, 2011)

DarkNoctus said:


> similarly I would suggest you listen to Paysage D'Hiver - WinterkÃ¤lte. I'll check out Nortt.


 
Thank you. I enjoyed listening to that song as well as other tunes by Paysage d'Hiver. Let me know what you think of Nortt.


----------



## Captain Howdy (May 20, 2011)

This isn't aimed at anyone yet, but being it's a metal thread, it's obligatory.

THAT'S NOT METAL YOU FUCK.


----------



## Foxpiper (May 20, 2011)

Lastdirewolf said:


> This isn't aimed at anyone yet, but being it's a metal thread, it's obligatory.
> 
> THAT'S NOT METAL YOU FUCK.


 
Let's hope this does not have to be said to anyone.


----------



## Aden (May 20, 2011)

I like your list! Some things I like that might be similar are Imperium Dekadenz, Klabautamann, and early Ulver.


----------



## Foxpiper (May 20, 2011)

Aden said:


> I like your list! Some things I like that might be similar are Imperium Dekadenz, Klabautamann, and early Ulver.


 
Thanks.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (May 20, 2011)

Lastdirewolf said:


> This isn't aimed at anyone yet, but being it's a metal thread, it's obligatory.
> 
> THAT'S NOT METAL YOU FUCK.



you are awful
go away
take glaice with you


GET YOUR DEVILDRIVER LISTENING FARTKNOCKING KNOBBY KNEES THE FUCK OUT OF HERE YOU BUTTMOUTH

UNnnngghh


----------



## Foxpiper (May 20, 2011)

Senzuri Champion said:


> you are awful
> go away
> take glaice with you
> 
> ...


 
I think what he meant is that someone will likely state some band to be metal even though it is not.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (May 20, 2011)

Versailles 
Opeth
The Black Dahlia Murder


----------



## Vaelarsa (May 20, 2011)

Lacuna Coil, Black Sabbath, and And Oceans are the only ones I can think of that aren't more techno-industrial.


----------



## STB (May 20, 2011)

I've loved metal since High School, but my all time favorite metal band will always be In Flames.


----------



## Heliophobic (May 20, 2011)

Die Krupps
Eisbrecher
Fear Factory
Front Line Assembly
Megadeth
Metallica
Pantera
Powerman 5000
Rob Zombie
Slayer
Sonic Mayhem
System of a Down

There's probably more... but those are the only ones I can find at the moment. It also took me a while to divide my favorite metal bands from my favorite electronic bands. It's hard to draw a boundary with certain bands.



CannotWait said:


> This look more like words in another language than metal bands. I'm not sure if I have a favorite band. I have songs from some bands that I like, but metal generally sounds to me like pointless scratching on a guitar combined with incoherent screaming.


 
Not all metal is black metal, silly goose.


----------



## anero (May 20, 2011)

[yt]X3uPMOdBcZc[/yt]

one of like, 4 metal bands i like


----------



## Aden (May 21, 2011)

anero said:


> one of like, 4 metal bands i like


 
One of like, 1 actual CD I've bought in the past year. Normally if it's not available as an LP I won't buy it, but I loved their album _that much_


----------



## Hateful Bitch (May 21, 2011)

I don't listen to much metal, but these I guess:

Equilibrium
Nokturnal Mortum
Blind Guardian
Baroness


----------



## Foxpiper (May 21, 2011)

Aden said:


> One of like, 1 actual CD I've bought in the past year. Normally if it's not available as an LP I won't buy it, but I loved their album _that much_


 
I like to collect LP's of my favorite bands as well. If possible, I also try to purchase the box sets.


----------



## Aden (May 21, 2011)

Foxpiper said:


> I like to collect LP's of my favorite bands as well. If possible, I also try to purchase the box sets.


 
Unfortunately my music budget usually doesn't allow me to purchase box sets, but that's okay


----------



## Captain Howdy (May 21, 2011)

Senzuri Champion said:


> you are awful
> go away
> take glaice with you
> 
> ...


 
You...Have no idea who I am.


----------



## Stratto the Hawk (May 21, 2011)

Metal is no longer my favorite genre, but here:

Dream Theater (Progressive Metal still counts)
Machine Head
In Flames
All That Remains
Mastodon (from my hometown ^_^)
Bullet For My Valentine (yay Welsh people)
Stemage
Metallica (occasionally)

That's all I can think of at the moment.


----------



## Foxpiper (May 21, 2011)

Aden said:


> Unfortunately my music budget usually doesn't allow me to purchase box sets, but that's okay


 
Indeed, box sets cost a pretty penny. Thus, I am grateful for the ones that I do own.


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (May 21, 2011)

Meshuggah
Rotting Christ
The Black Dahlia Murder
Bring Me The Horizon
Wolves In The Throne Room

My top five as of now.


----------



## Heliophobic (May 21, 2011)

Stratto the Hawk said:


> Machine Head


 
Alright... I think I like you.


----------



## Stratto the Hawk (May 21, 2011)

Sollux said:


> Alright... I think I like you.


 Cool.


Sollux said:


> System of a Down


 I actually saw Serj perform live with the Atlanta Symphony Orchestra last summer. It was _very _interesting to hear orchestrated versions of his solo work. I'm just disappointed that there were so few people there.


----------



## Icky (May 21, 2011)

These have got to be some of my favorite metal bands.


----------



## Vaelarsa (May 21, 2011)

Sure is getting screamo in hurr.



Icky said:


> These have got to be some of my favorite metal bands.


 I prefer these, myself.


----------



## Icky (May 21, 2011)

Vaelarsa said:


> I prefer these, myself.


 
Oh, I love sapphire!


----------



## Conker (May 22, 2011)

[Insert a bunch of mainstream bands that will be completely shot down as "metal" even though Wiki and Itunes say otherwise :V]


----------



## Foxpiper (May 22, 2011)

Conker said:


> [Insert a bunch of mainstream bands that will be completely shot down as "metal" even though Wiki and Itunes say otherwise :V]


 
Haha, that sounds like Encyclopaedia Metallum.


----------



## MaskedJackal (May 23, 2011)

If I had to pick a band to be my absolute favorite, I'd go with Autopsy. They play filthy, old-school death metal with a strong atmosphere. I love the doom passages they incorporate, and they play with  a sort of "punkish" attitude that not many death metal bands are able to pull off. Their soloing is fantastic too. Rarely does one hear soloing like that in death metal anymore; everyone seems to be obsessed with neoclassical shredding. 

Death, Neurosis, Acid Bath, Morbid Angel, and many others could be considered favorites of mine as well.


----------



## Captain Howdy (May 23, 2011)

(specter) said:


> The Black Dahlia Murder
> Bring Me The Horizon


 


Stratto the Hawk said:


> Metal is no longer my favorite genre, but here:
> 
> All That Remains
> Bullet For My Valentine (yay Welsh people)
> ...


 
WHAT DID I SAY


----------



## Stratto the Hawk (May 23, 2011)

Lastdirewolf said:


> WHAT DID I SAY


 Define metal for me please.

EDIT: The caps locked post was entirely unnecessary.


----------



## anero (May 23, 2011)

[yt]rSmAacEpt-Y[/yt]
metal band i like #2



Stratto the Hawk said:


> Define metal for me please.
> 
> EDIT: The caps locked post was entirely unnecessary.


 
I'm no metal expert, but I consider BFMV & ATR to be like, metalcore. which is okay, but at best you could do a lot better. personally, i'm not quite fond of them.

that would be like me saying MY FAVORITE SCREAMO BANDS ARE PARKWAY DRIVE AND THE DEVIL WEARS PRADA. I would get thrown down 12 staircases.


----------



## Stratto the Hawk (May 23, 2011)

anero said:


> I'm no metal expert, but I consider BFMV & ATR to be like, metalcore. which is okay, but at best you could do a lot better. personally, i'm not quite fond of them.
> 
> that would be like me saying MY FAVORITE SCREAMO BANDS ARE PARKWAY DRIVE AND THE DEVIL WEARS PRADA. I would get thrown down 12 staircases.


 I appreciate the non-caps'd reply. Like I said, metal's not really my thing any more. Much more interested in Jazz/Fusion and Progressive at the moment. Mostly digging on BFMV because I went to an awesome show with my friend a year ago, and All That Remains is just all around good in my opinion. I'm also not really into pigeonholing things to death, so as far as I'm concerned, they are close enough (although I understand how a distinction can be made).

But to each his own and all that fun stuff.


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (May 23, 2011)

Lastdirewolf said:


> WHAT DID I SAY


 
TBDM is melodic death metal/metalcore, and BMTH is metalcore. Those both have metal in their name, so...



			
				anero said:
			
		

> I'm no metal expert, but I consider BFMV & ATR to be like,  metalcore. which is okay, but at best you could do a lot better.  personally, i'm not quite fond of them.
> 
> that would be like me saying MY FAVORITE SCREAMO BANDS ARE PARKWAY DRIVE  AND THE DEVIL WEARS PRADA. I would get thrown down 12 staircases.


 
They are aren't they?

And lol my step-brother is like that.


----------



## Aden (May 24, 2011)

Stratto the Hawk said:


> Much more interested in Jazz/Fusion and Progressive at the moment.


 
Every time I go look for used records there's a copy of Romantic Warrior somewhere in there and I want to get it even though I have like two others already


----------



## Captain Howdy (May 24, 2011)

(specter) said:


> TBDM is metalcore, and BMTH is metalcore.
> 
> They are aren't they?


 
No. 



Stratto the Hawk said:


> The caps locked post was entirely unnecessary.


 
TOTALLY was.


----------



## foxmusk (May 24, 2011)

IWRESTLEDABEARONCE <3
the number 12 looks like you
chelsea grin
arsonists get all the girls
from autumn to ashes
marilyn manson & the spooky kids (i include that part because that's my favorite MM, not anything after mechanical animals :v)
mary magdalan
nicki minaj


----------



## anero (May 24, 2011)

(specter) said:


> They are aren't they?


 they're more like metalcore and not even the good time. parkway drive is okay, but TDWP is derp. i'd go off on a tangent about "real screamo" but in all honestly screamo's a catch-all term nowadays and most bands that call themselves screamo can be called some other genre just as easily. 



HarleyRoadkill said:


> IWRESTLEDABEARONCE <3
> the number 12 looks like you
> chelsea grin
> arsonists get all the girls
> ...


 
y u trol me




Aden said:


> Every time I go look for used records there's a copy of Romantic Warrior somewhere in there and I want to get it even though I have like two others already



y u no get traced in air


----------



## Captain Howdy (May 24, 2011)

HarleyRoadkill said:


> IWRESTLEDABEARONCE <3
> the number 12 looks like you
> chelsea grin
> arsonists get all the girls
> ...


 
Oh, you!


----------



## Aden (May 24, 2011)

anero said:


> y u no get traced in air


 
I have Traced in Air on clear vinyl |3
it's pretty and it sounds really nice



HarleyRoadkill said:


> IWRESTLEDABEARONCE <3
> the number 12 looks like you
> chelsea grin
> arsonists get all the girls
> ...



I don't like any of these except TN12LLY :c


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (May 24, 2011)

(specter) said:


> TBDM is melodic death metal/metalcore, and BMTH  is metalcore. Those both have metal in their name, so...





Lastdirewolf said:


> No.


 
Hmm no I believe they are. If you disagree, what do you say they are, then?



			
				anero said:
			
		

> they're more like metalcore and not even the good time. parkway drive is  okay, but TDWP is derp. i'd go off on a tangent about "real screamo"  but in all honestly screamo's a catch-all term nowadays and most bands  that call themselves screamo can be called some other genre just as  easily.



Yeah true.

Also, here's some more bands I like (no order):

Behemoth
Prostitute Disfigurement
Lamb of God
The Faceless
Sickening Horror
Cannibal Corpse
Cradle of Filth
Dimmu Borgir
Old Man's Child
Scar Symmetry
Napalm Death
The Berzerker
Brain Drill
Akercocke
Nile


----------



## Foxpiper (May 24, 2011)

(specter) said:


> Also, here's some more bands I like (no order):
> 
> Behemoth
> Prostitute Disfigurement
> ...


 
That is some brutal music.


----------



## anero (May 24, 2011)

Aden said:


> I have Traced in Air on clear vinyl |3
> it's pretty and it sounds really nice


 
i'm jelly 

i have some minor threat on vinyl though :v

ur turn 2 b jelly


----------



## Captain Howdy (May 24, 2011)

(specter) said:


> Hmm no I believe they are. If you disagree, what do you say they are, then?


 
Just metalcore, maaaybe screamo if you stretch it. I didn't edit my post right :v


----------



## GravesideManner (May 24, 2011)

My sensors detect lots of "-core" in here. 

But, to stay on topic, my favorites are Black Sabbath, White Zombie, Motley Crue, Judas Priest, Faster Pussycat, "Cowboys From Hell"-era Pantera, and Kiss.


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (May 25, 2011)

(specter) said:


> Also, here's some more bands I like (no order):
> 
> Behemoth
> Prostitute Disfigurement
> ...


 
Whoops I left out Akercocke and Nile.


----------



## VoidBat (May 26, 2011)

Slaughter
Coven
Demolition Hammer
Anihilated
Death
Morbid Saint
Pariah
Wrath
Affliction
Baphomet/Banished
Torture

That's all I can remember at the moment.


----------



## Stratto the Hawk (May 26, 2011)

Stratto the Hawk said:


> Metal is no longer my favorite genre, but here:
> 
> Dream Theater (Progressive Metal still counts)
> Machine Head
> ...


 Forgot to add Five Finger Death Punch and Charred Walls of the Damned.


----------



## Conker (May 27, 2011)

Stratto the Hawk said:


> Forgot to add Five Finger Death Punch


 Woot, a band I recognize


----------

